# Riemenachse Z-Achse



## Martin76 (16 Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben eine Z-Achse mit Riemenantrieb verbaut.
Das Schlittengewicht beträgt ca. 30kg. Als Antrieb wird ein Bosch Rexroth Servomotor verwendet.
Die Achse soll bei offenen Servicetüren mit sicherer reduzierter Geschwindigkeit gefahren werden können.
Nach der DGUV Fachbereich-Informationsblatt Nr. 5  "Schwerkraftbelastete Achsen" Tabelle 1,
sind wir im Bereich A1/E3/W1. Das ist alles realisierbar.

Muss in der Risikobeurteilung das Reißen des Zahnriemens betrachtet werden?
Wenn ja nach welchen Normen oder Vorschriften?
Leider finde ich hierzu keine Informationen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Juni 2021)

Martin76 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir haben eine Z-Achse mit Riemenantrieb verbaut.
> Das Schlittengewicht beträgt ca. 30kg. Als Antrieb wird ein Bosch Rexroth Servomotor verwendet.
> ...


Ein versagen des Zahnriemens oder deren Befestigung ist
Denkbar und somit möglich, wenn dann 30 Kg ungebremst
auf Hände oder Kopf zu rasen, kann es böse werden. 
Also musst du das betrachten.


----------



## Martin76 (16 Juni 2021)

Herzlichen Danke für die Antwort.
Das wollt ich zwar nicht hören... aber ok 😅
Grundlagen für die Aussage dafür in Form von Normen oder so, gibt es nicht oder ?
Ich denke das wird dann auf eine Sicherheitsbremse hinauslaufen.
Danke 
Gruß
Martin


----------



## stevenn (17 Juni 2021)

rostiger Nagel sagte ja nur, "musst du das betrachten". in diesem Bereich bin ich nicht so unterwegs, aber wir arbeiten auch  mit zahnriehmen. eine Betrachtungsart war (grob beschrieben) : 
Riehmen kann reißen -> Maßnahme regelmäßige Kontrolle vor Nutzung, Abhängig je nach Aufenthalt im Gefahrenbereich und Austausch bei Anzeichen von "Rissen". das der Riehmen dafür ausgelegt sein muss, ist ja selbsverständlich


----------



## MFreiberger (17 Juni 2021)

Moin Martin76,

wie bereits geschrieben, muss das betrachtet werden. 

Du schreibst "Riemenantrieb Z-Achse". Was ist die Z-Achse? Bei einem RBG ist das in der Norm als "Querachse" zur Lastaufnahme definiert (X = Fahrachse; Y = Hubachse).
Da Du aber von "Schwerkraftbelastete Achsen" sprichst, gehe ich davon aus, dass Du die Hubachse meinst, an der der "Schlitten" mit einem Riemen gezogen wird?
Tatsächlich ist das ein interessanter Gedanke: Riemenriss, während sich eine Person im Gefahrenbereich befindet.

Üblicherweise wird bei einem RBG das Hauptaugenmerk auf den Abstürz des Hubwagens (bei Dir: Schlitten) gelenkt. Dazu gibt es Sicherungsmaßnahmen: Riemenrissüberwachung, Fang (wobei der nur gefordert ist, wenn es praktikabel ist, dass eine Person mitfahren kann).
Kann eine Person unter dem Hubwagen stehen? Dann wäre auch ein Fang angebracht.

Die Gefahr, dass der Riemen Jemanden trifft, wenn er reißt muss explizit betrachtet werden. Sind Querholme verbaut IN denen der Riemen läuft? Dann sollte eine Verletzung unwahrscheinlich sein.
Also, dass der Riemen reißt, wenn Jemand damit mit VERMINDERTER Geschwindigkeit arbeitet ist unwahrscheinlich.
Wie oft muss denn Jemand in dem Gefahrenbereich arbeiten?

Man muss das mal Betrachten. Ich kenne die Umgebungsbedingungen ja auch nicht. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass hier weitere Maßnahmen ergriffen werden müssen.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Martin76 (17 Juni 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> rostiger Nagel sagte ja nur, "musst du das betrachten". in diesem Bereich bin ich nicht so unterwegs, aber wir arbeiten auch  mit zahnriehmen. eine Betrachtungsart war (grob beschrieben) :
> Riehmen kann reißen -> Maßnahme regelmäßige Kontrolle vor Nutzung, Abhängig je nach Aufenthalt im Gefahrenbereich und Austausch bei Anzeichen von "Rissen". das der Riehmen dafür ausgelegt sein muss, ist ja selbsverständlich



Danke, find ich auf jeden Fall einen guten Ansatz, denn der Riemen reißt ja normalerweise nicht ohne Vorbeschädigungen.
Wie du schon gesagt hast ist der ja auf die maximalen Kräfte ausgelegt.


----------



## Martin76 (17 Juni 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin Martin76,
> 
> wie bereits geschrieben, muss das betrachtet werden.
> 
> ...


Hallo MFreiberger,

ja, ist so wie du sagst,  wir reden von der Hub Achse, sind aber nicht in dem Bereich C-Norm für RBG.
Zum besseren Verständnis: Ein x-y-z Portal nimmt Teile aus einer Kiste, und legt diese auf einem Band ab.
Im Normalbetrieb wird das Öffnen eines Rolltores angefordert, das Portal fährt über eine Strebe, damit die Hub Achse nicht fallen kann, und wird dort sicher abgefragt. Das Rolltor öffnet sich und der Zugang ist gefahrlos möglich bzw. die Kiste (Größe Palette) auf einem Wagen kann eingeschoben werden.
Problematischer ist das Verfahren mit sicherer reduzierter Geschwindigkeit im Einrichtbetrieb (ist als selten bewertet). Hier kann der Bediener theoretisch auch unter der Achse stehen.

Aber Stevenn hat das ganz gut erklärt.
Ich mach das folgendermaßen:
-> Der Riemen muss auf die maximalen Kräfte des Motor bzw. maximalen Massenträgheitsmomente der bewegten Masse ausgelegt sein
     (Ist ja sowieso konstruktiv festgelegt)
-> Riemen reißt somit nicht ohne Vorschäden
-> Reduzierte Geschwindigkeit vermindert die Kräfte beim Bremsen der Achse
-> Regelmäßige Kontrolle in den Wartungsplan/Betriebsanleitung aufnehmen
-> Regelmäßiger Austausch des Riemens um Materialermüdung vorzubeugen

Nach den Beiträgen sehe ich das genauso. Sicherheitsschalter/Nothalt müssen ja auch regelmäßig geprüft werden

Recht herzlichen Dank an alle


----------



## LA_ (9 Juli 2021)

Hallo Martin,

vielleicht ist Folgendes für dich interessant. Momentan wird die EN 415-4 überarbeitet.
Dort wird endlich mal auf die Thematik "Vertikalachsen" eingegangen.
im Abschnitt "4.1.7.1 Festigkeit mechanischer Elemente" wird u.a. für Zahnriemen und Gurte ein Betriebskoeffizient von 5 vorgeschrieben.

Der Abschnitt 4.1.7 enthält noch weitere Informationen und differenziert zwischen Vertikalachsen für die der Ganzkörperzugang vorgesehen oder möglich ist.

Gruß
LA


----------



## Martin76 (9 Juli 2021)

Die neue hab ich nur leider noch nicht, werde es mir dann mal anschauen.
Klingt auf jeden Fall interessant. Danke


----------

